# Windows 7 auf dem Asus Eee PC 900 (oder anderen Netbooks)



## multimolti (9. Januar 2009)

Moin Leute,

Ich habe Windows 7 auf meinem Asus Eee PC installiert, und mit einem Kollegen auch ein Tutorial geschrieben, wie man Windows 7 auf 3,3GB runterbekommt, sodass es auf den 4GB SSDs der Asus Reihe läuft.

Vielleicht findet das ja jemand ganz nützlich:
Tutorial: Windows 7 auf dem Asus Eee PC per USB Stick
Tutorial: Windows 7 auf 3,3GB verkleinern

Wär cool wenn jemand Feedback geben könnte!


----------



## Kalli (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ich habe ebenfalls win 7 auf dem eeepc 900 installiert, jedoch ohne die ultimate version vrher zu verkleinern. Diese nimmt jetzt knapp 7,7GB ein, allerdings hab ich auch ne 12GB SSD unterteilt in 8 und 4GB. Das Problem, dass ich habe ist der Treiber für die Webcam, die funktioniert nicht. Der ACPI Treiber läuft auch nicht so wirklich. Die Hotkeys sind auch noch nicht so wirklich...
Kannst du mir sagen wir man das vernünftig installiert bekommt? Ich las von "im Kompatibilitätsmodus" starten und dann installieren? Äh zudem, als Tipp, ich habe auf XP optik umgestellt, hat was! Zudem einige überflüssige Dienste abgeschaltet als auch die Auslagerungsdatei auf die SD Karte zu verschieben. Bringt alles ein wenig was, die Effekte sind auch runtergeschraubt. Den schnickschnack brauch ich nicht, der ist lediglich für die Uni und hat mich knapp nen hunni gekostet, das reicht zum surfen und office !
Ja kein Plan, ich hatte 7 einfach über externes dvd,...
Habt ihr das Problem der Webcam hinbekommen?


----------



## multimolti (20. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der Webcam habe ich gar nicht hinbekommen, hat mich aber auch nicht gestört, da ich die eh nie benutze.
ACPI Treiber funktioniert nicht richtig, stimmt, aber einige Tasten (ich glaube Lautstärke hoch/runter, Sleep Modus und WLAN an/aus) funktionieren trotzdem.
Schau mal auf der Asus Website, Windows 7 kommt ja offiziell in 2 Tagen raus, da könnten dann auch mal offizielle Windows 7-Treiber auftauchen.


----------



## Kalli (21. Oktober 2009)

Jo, also ich habe den lediglich den ACPI Treiber installiert, warum auch immer startet dieser aber nicht automatisch :/  hier kriegst du den ACPI Treiber:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1447186-windows-7-fr-asus-eeepc-900-901-1000h-1000ha-inkl-webcam/
dann habe ich die programme "AsAcpiSvr" als auch "AsTray" die beide beim ACPI Treiber bei sind, einfach Kompatibilitätsmodus -> win xp sp3 gestellt und diese dann in den autostart gepackt 
bin auch mal gespannt wann und ob noch treiber dazu kommen 
Ich war einfach zu geizig 300ökken auszugeben, wollte eigentlich die 1005H Serie haben,...aber ey sag mal für nen hunni nen netbook mit win 7 D was will man mehr!
Ich habe den eee nur mit 1gb ram, meinst 2gb machen sich bemerkbar? ps. cool ist auch den eee mit eeectl hoch zu takten dann hat der knapp 1080MHz  geht auch noch ein klein wenig mehr...


----------



## multimolti (21. Oktober 2009)

Übertakten ist mit EeeCTL echt ganz einfach, habe meinen auch schon auf 1100MHz stabil hochbekommen. Viel mehr traue ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Also ich brauche keine 2GB RAM, die 1GB wurden eh noch nie voll, ich bräuche eher mehr Speicher (die 20GB SSD ist doch recht schnell voll).

Und woher hast du den für 100€ bekommen? Ich habe 350€ gezahl, ist aber auch schon über 16 Monate her.


----------

